

What should I buy my CTO for his Birthday? - thule434ab

Using a throwaway because we normally chat through my normal handle. Any suggestions?
======
SHOwnsYou
Nice bottle of Bourbon. Can't go wrong (unless he is a friend of Bill Ws)

------
MaysonL
A livescribe pen?

------
antidaily
a Chumby One

